# MOST GROWTH OBTAINED



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am trying to decide on whether to get a sew in or just stick to my regular regimen of wash, deep condition weekly, and co wash every other day.  I got a lot of growth when I put my hair in a sew in for 3 months but also got some matting which I am still recuperating from the damage.   Do you guys think I can get the same results without getting a sew in weave?


----------



## RabiaElaine (Nov 30, 2005)

Now I had a bad experience with the sew in I had, but that was because of the way it was put in. Now that I know the proper way to put in a weave to avoid breakage, which is with vertical cornrows instead of horizontal, your hair can really thrive like this as long as you take it out every 6 weeks. My cousin did this for a few months and her hair grew at least 3-4 inches and maintained it's thickness.

The key is the vertical braids, and not leaving it in for too long.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 30, 2005)

3 months!!  Whoa, that is really a long time to keep weave in.  I would recommend the weave but take it out in 6 weeks, 8 MAX.  You can get the same result without a weave but..., the constant manipulation of your hair might not protect the growth the same way as a weave or braid would.  Look at Reniece album how she weave up her hair periodically and experience tremendous growth.



			
				NYRICAN1 said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide on whether to get a sew in or just stick to my regular regimen of wash, deep condition weekly, and co wash every other day.  I got a lot of growth when I put my hair in a sew in for 3 months but also got some matting which I am still recuperating from the damage.   Do you guys think I can get the same results without getting a sew in weave?


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 30, 2005)

So far its looking like I will be getting a sew in weave.  but 4-6 weeks will be the max for me


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 30, 2005)

i voted braids cuz it seemed to be the only thing that grew my hair. but it seems like braids only grow my hair to a certain length.  the one time i was washing everyday when cuz i used to swim everyday my hair grew. then i tried it again and it didnt work


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 30, 2005)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Now I had a bad experience with the sew in I had, but that was because of the way it was put in. Now that I know the proper way to put in a weave to avoid breakage, which is with vertical cornrows instead of horizontal, your hair can really thrive like this as long as you take it out every 6 weeks. My cousin did this for a few months and her hair grew at least 3-4 inches and maintained it's thickness.
> 
> *The key is the vertical braids, and not leaving it in for too long.*





I never knew that. This might be a dumb question but how is getting the sew in done vertically better than horizontally?


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 30, 2005)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Now I had a bad experience with the sew in I had, but that was because of the way it was put in. Now that I know the proper way to put in a weave to avoid breakage, which is with vertical cornrows instead of horizontal, your hair can really thrive like this as long as you take it out every 6 weeks. My cousin did this for a few months and her hair grew at least 3-4 inches and maintained it's thickness.
> 
> The key is the *vertical braids*, and not leaving it in for too long.


 
RabiaElaine,

what are vertical braids?


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 30, 2005)

The only hair that I've ever worn is my own, so I had to vote for "weekly shampoos with deep conditioning." I don't use shampoo every week b/c I do many CO washes.


----------



## taraglam2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Weekly shampoos and deep conditioning w/heat everytime because I can truly vouch for that one !  Thank goodness for whomever started the Deep Conditioning Challenge for 2005---can't find the original thread / thread starter because I truly believe that is what has made a major difference in my hair !  The "hairdresser" that I went to prior to hairboards did nothing but quick fix surface conditioning on my hair for the 13 - 15 months she did my hair.  No wonder each week my hair got shorter and shorter and continually broke off !


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wanted to vote for both sew-ins and braids.  It is all in how they are put in and how they are cared for.  When wearing either, I generally use the Crown & Glory Method.  Consitiency in hair care, eating right, and taking my vitamins usually equate to quite possibly an inch or more a month for me. HTH


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd like to know that too.  The only benefits that I can see is that it may be quicker.  But it really does not matter about the braids.  I do my own sew-in and cornrow in a circular patten around my head, criss-crossing the braids at the back and stitching them. I have been doing it like this for years.  This technique is shown in the Breslin Weave DVD. I still obtain and maintain excellent growth.  The key is not having too tight cornrows which can pull you hair out from the root and proper cleansing (to avoid product buildup and moisturizing (as with any hair style).





			
				SexySin985 said:
			
		

> [/B]
> 
> 
> I never knew that. This might be a dumb question but how is getting the sew in done vertically better than horizontally?


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Was the matting alot of hair or was it product build-up that caused the matting. Was it like that really nasty white stuff that accumulate at the base of braids. That is usually dirt and product buildup which can cause you hair to mat and break if you do not care for your weave properly. I wash my weaves just like I wash my braids using the Crown & Glory method, a good moisturizing shampoo, a leave in, and braid spray (not alot of braid spray at the scalp though -again you want to eliminate product buildup. I rinse and/wash during the week when I feel the need to. I too usually keep my weaves in for a couple of months. Occasionally, I will re-do certain areas due to extensive hair growths (some areas grow faster than others).




			
				NYRICAN1 said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide on whether to get a sew in or just stick to my regular regimen of wash, deep condition weekly, and co wash every other day. I got a lot of growth when I put my hair in a sew in for 3 months but also got some matting which I am still recuperating from the damage. Do you guys think I can get the same results without getting a sew in weave?


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would agree three months is too long in my opinion.  Two is pretty good.





			
				ivanay said:
			
		

> 3 months!! Whoa, that is really a long time to keep weave in. I would recommend the weave but take it out in 6 weeks, 8 MAX. You can get the same result without a weave but..., the constant manipulation of your hair might not protect the growth the same way as a weave or braid would. Look at Reniece album how she weave up her hair periodically and experience tremendous growth.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 30, 2005)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> Weekly shampoos and deep conditioning w/heat everytime because I can truly vouch for that one !  Thank goodness for whomever started the Deep Conditioning Challenge for 2005---can't find the original thread / thread starter because I truly believe that is what has made a major difference in my hair !  The "hairdresser" that I went to prior to hairboards did nothing but quick fix surface conditioning on my hair for the 13 - 15 months she did my hair.  No wonder each week my hair got shorter and shorter and continually broke off !



I agree with you.  I am not on the challenge, but doing the deep conditions with heat have done wonders for my hair (I am sitting under the dryer with ORS Replenishing Pak and Mendex right now)  

I did get lots of growth with weaves.  Braids too but my edges were starting to suffer and I was in denial about it.

Anyway, I have been doing deep conditions with heat weekly and washing with CON Ultra Moisturizing every 2 or 3 days and I am loving my hair.

This is the 1st time in years since I have actualyl wanted to wear my hair w/o extensions.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 30, 2005)

NYRICAN1 said:
			
		

> ... but also got some matting which I am still recuperating from the damage.   Do you guys think I can get the same results without getting a sew in weave?




I had the same problem in May of this year.  I had to cut huge chunks of my hair because of weave matting.  I left it in to long.  It was my first weave and I really did not know what I was doing.

I am giving weaves and braids a break for a while for this reason.


----------



## LABETT (Nov 30, 2005)

I would have to say I get the most growth with braids using Surge,MTG ,braid spray and Infusium 23 leave in conditioner.
When my hair is not braided I do weekly deep conditioning and daily co washes.
I never had major growth with weaves only breakage.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love the CON Ultra Moisturising Shampoo!  Smells good and leave my hair really soft.





			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I agree with you. I am not on the challenge, but doing the deep conditions with heat have done wonders for my hair (I am sitting under the dryer with ORS Replenishing Pak and Mendex right now)
> 
> I did get lots of growth with weaves. Braids too but my edges were starting to suffer and I was in denial about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 30, 2005)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I had the same problem in May of this year.  I had to cut huge chunks of my hair because of weave matting.  I left it in to long.  It was my first weave and I really did not know what I was doing.
> 
> I am giving weaves and braids a break for a while for this reason.




HoneyDew, 

Do you see lots of growth without the weave or about the same.  I have never really taken the time to learn how to care for my hair but I have been alternating between wash and deep conditioning weekly and doing cowashes in the middle of the week to keep my hair moist and so far so good but I was  wondering if I would get the same amount of growth?


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 30, 2005)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Was the matting alot of hair or was it product build-up that caused the matting. Was it like that really nasty white stuff that accumulate at the base of braids. That is usually dirt and product buildup which can cause you hair to mat and break if you do not care for your weave properly. I wash my weaves just like I wash my braids using the Crown & Glory method, a good moisturizing shampoo, a leave in, and braid spray (not alot of braid spray at the scalp though -again you want to eliminate product buildup. I rinse and/wash during the week when I feel the need to. I too usually keep my weaves in for a couple of months. Occasionally, I will re-do certain areas due to extensive hair growths (some areas grow faster than others).




I'm not sure if the matting was because of product buildup but I think it was because I left it in too long and I had lots of new growth.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 1, 2005)

NYRICAN1 said:
			
		

> HoneyDew,
> 
> Do you see lots of growth without the weave or about the same.  I have never really taken the time to learn how to care for my hair but I have been alternating between wash and deep conditioning weekly and doing cowashes in the middle of the week to keep my hair moist and so far so good but I was  wondering if I would get the same amount of growth?



Well, I just started wearing my hair without a weave so it is hard to tell.  I got my last weave removed about 2 weeks ago.  I am sure I get the growth, it's the retention I am afraid of.  Not afraid - TERRIFIED.  I have been wearing weaves and braids for so long that I am afraid of my own hair.

I am going to see how it goes. Right now my hair has done a 360 from the condition it was in this past spring. I just hope that I am not killing my progress by not weaving it up.  



I do notice that I can comb or run my finger through my hair without breakage which is a big plus.  

I would love to see more tips from ladies that don't weave/braid or that don't use SUPERGROW type products.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 1, 2005)

Regarding vertical braids...I mean braiding the tracks from the crown of the head to the nape of the neck (braiding in that direction).  Check out Dontspeakdefeats album she has a picture of a weave she put in herself like that.  What I experience with the horizontal tracks (going from ear to ear), is that the hair pulled out from the root, I believe this happened because of the wait of the weft of hair on the single braid, it was also braided to tight I believe.  When the weft of hair is applied to vertical braids (so the weft is perpendicular to the braids) it is being attached to several braids therefore distributing the weight a better for when you need to comb/brush the weave or wash it.


I learned this tip from someone on the board after I was terribly dissapointed about all the breakage I had after the weave (I mean the hair that didn't break off did get LONG).

I hope this helps.


----------



## napgurl (Dec 1, 2005)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Regarding vertical braids...I mean braiding the tracks from the crown of the head to the nape of the neck (braiding in that direction).  Check out Dontspeakdefeats album she has a picture of a weave she put in herself like that.  What I experience with the horizontal tracks (going from ear to ear), is that the hair pulled out from the root, I believe this happened because of the wait of the weft of hair on the single braid, it was also braided to tight I believe.  When the weft of hair is applied to vertical braids (so the weft is perpendicular to the braids) it is being attached to several braids therefore distributing the weight a better for when you need to comb/brush the weave or wash it.
> 
> 
> I learned this tip from someone on the board after I was terribly dissapointed about all the breakage I had after the weave (I mean the hair that didn't break off did get LONG).
> ...


ITA. I think horizontal and circular braids rip hair from the root.  When I did my own weave with vertical braids my hair thrived.


----------



## Philosophy (Dec 3, 2005)

This year I have experienced tremendous growth with braids and sew-ins.  I think that no matter what option you choose, proper care is the key


----------



## laketta (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh wow.

Thanks a million for this thread because now I know how to approach the hairdresser when I get my sew in this week.

Vertical sew in it is.


----------



## Puddles (Dec 5, 2005)

*I got 10 inches of growth in a year. That included 1 trim and 1 cut that year. I washed/condition once a week and CW every 3 days.

I did the baggie method for the whole year and only taking it down to wash/cw.*


----------



## kiyaj (Dec 7, 2005)

mmmm..this thread is interesting. I left my sew-in in for 5 months and my hair grew alot and I had no damage and my hair was cornrowed using the circular/bee hive method. My hair was matted but a relaxer was put on it and it was detangled w/ conditioner on it. This took several hours but no damage/breakage and a ton of growth. I guess it just depends on hair texture and how you care for it.


----------



## Supastar (Jan 10, 2006)

Definitely sew-ins with weekly MTG usage.  Braids wreak havoc on my edges.  3 months is definitely too long to leave a weave in.  Matting can be detangled easily with a good pre-conditioning after you remove the weave and before you wash your hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2006)

Braid in weave, I braid my clean conditioned hair in a spiral/beehive around my head, then I sew in the weave in the same direction. I alternate directions of braid and I don't leave it in for more than 2 months max. detangling conditioners work really well to detangle. I've really grown my hair out this way. I pretty much retain everything I grow except the detangling shedding and trimms. 
When I tried corn rows front to back or singles, I've only gotten thickness, I didn't see as much growth lengthwise. I also do full baggie and CW 2-3 weekly or daily whether my hair is braided or not. hth


----------



## missMARYk (Jan 17, 2006)

THIS ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!

I DID MY OWN SEWN IN FOR 6 WEEKS AND ACHIEVED OVER AN IN OF GROWTH AFTER 5 WEEKS. i'M LETTING MY HAIR REST FOR 1 WEEK THEN WILLDO THE SEWN IN AGAIN.  I RECOMMEND THIS IF YOU ARE TRYING TO GROW YOUR HAIR OUT AND WANT THICKENESS AND VOLUME!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 18, 2006)

Over the past 10 months, the method that gave the most growth and length retention for me is a weekly shampoo/deep conditioning treatment and daily CW's.  The daily CW's greatly improve the elasticity in my hair-zeroing out breakage. The frequent washing and conditioning really makes my hair grow, and has made it a lot thicker.

I may be trying a sew-in later on in the Spring to give my hair a break because braided extensions kill my hair...I am kind of afraid because I had a sew-in once before and it broke off a portion of my hair in the back...but I think the person who removed them was at fault for that!  I do love the idea of having my hair tucked away and getting good growth without messing with it.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> The only hair that I've ever worn is my own, so I had to vote for "weekly shampoos with deep conditioning." I don't use shampoo every week b/c I do many CO washes.


I agree...cw every 3 days w/ MTG


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 19, 2006)

Id say, shampooing/conditioning every 2-3 days n less heat has helped my hair along.


----------



## plove (Mar 15, 2006)

I think you have to find
what work best for your hair.
I'm a braid person
I love my braids 
sometimes i feel like
I can't live without them lol


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 15, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> I agree...*cw every 3 days w/ MTG*


 
this is exactly what I plan on doing brownsugar


----------



## Crissi (Mar 19, 2006)

I say weave, my hair always came out longer and stronger when i used a weave. However my stylist does it horizontallty into that "beehive" shape, and ive never had a problem, however this might be because she braids it REALLY loose.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 21, 2006)

*I'd say CO Washing 2-3 times a week has help me obtain the most growth.  *


----------



## goldensugar23 (Mar 28, 2006)

I got the best growth when i prepoo'd with coconut milk,shampooed and deep conditioned once a week and went to the dominican salon once a week for a wet set and to get my roots blown out.


----------



## Candy_C (Apr 1, 2006)

my hair is growing quick recently because i have tweeked diet and stuck to my vits. i'm also washing every 3 days rather than 5 as my regrowth is gettin TUFF!!!

lots of water (inside and out)
no manipulation
just 4gettin bout it


----------



## tropicexotic (Apr 2, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> lots of water (inside and out)
> no manipulation
> just 4gettin bout it



ITA! My hair has grown alot in the past few months, and the only thing I can think to attribute it to is diet (lots of protein and water)...protective styles with my own hair, and leaving it alone!


----------



## MeechUK (Apr 2, 2006)

NYRICAN1 said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide on whether to get a sew in or just stick to my regular regimen of wash, deep condition weekly, and co wash every other day.  I got a lot of growth when I put my hair in a sew in for 3 months but also got some matting which I am still recuperating from the damage.   Do you guys think I can get the same results without getting a sew in weave?



Nyrican,
without a doubt you can obtain the same results without a weave.  In 2wks I have turned my hair around by doing weekly deep conditions, scalp massages and CWs, after slacking off my routine.  I was looking through my photos and noticed that I have had at least 1/2-3/4" added to the length of my braids.  I have treated my hair like silk and  it has really paid off.  3mths is way too long for a weave, it will just causes you problems, especially if your hair is really thick.

HHG, 
MeechUK


----------



## ekomba (Aug 8, 2006)

what  worked for me are braids (cornrows or twists) and using mtg daily in between rows with baggy method and cowashing every 3 days now i just cowash once a week but keep the hair in twist and vits ( with everything combined i can easily get abnormal growth;the most i ever got was 2inches a month). i notice my hair grows very well with weaves i m planning to do a full sew in weave this month, mtg and monistat on the scalp and vits. I m rocking a huge BAA for now my hair is sooooo grown its weird to see my natural hair long but i m keep it hidden this year; for another week or two i m letting it out but cant wait to be waistlength. i m surprised my hair stays soft as i dont use shampoo just the praital cond and it makes my hair moisturized i dont add anything to go out on my fro no grease nothing its not oily it soft bouncy and moves with the wind and got sheen and shine lol


----------



## kbody4 (Aug 8, 2006)

I voted for shampoo\deep conditioning.  My hair thrives on it


----------



## danimani (Aug 8, 2006)

I vote for weekly shampoo with co-washes.  I'm not big on braids or weave, they just aren't for me.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 8, 2006)

i'd have to say biweekly shampoos with deep conditioners


----------



## Jay (Aug 8, 2006)

I believe braids have worked the best for me. I wear cornrows or micros and I moisturize EVERY day with surge or grease. I always seem to get great growth when wearing braids since I can leave my hair alone.


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 8, 2006)

A sew in can give great growth but you really have to take care of your hair underneath so I say a sewin but wash your hair often and deep condition it underneath.


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 8, 2006)

I've tried braids and done sew-in weaves too but what's working for me is... 
wearing a fall:

I wash and deep condition my hair every 3 to 4 days and braid my own hair in about 8 plaits and leave a little of the front out,  Oil with straight MTG. Once it dries I put on a satin bonnet with a stalking cap over that and then on that goes my quick weave or fall.  I blend my hair with it and it looks natural.  I don't sleep in it just wear it for my job and when I'm out.  I like this regimen because when I want to do my hair I can.  I love weaves but sometimes I feel I need to get my money's worth so I may leave it in longer than I should.  Also I don't like the thead used for weaves.

Anyway I moisturize the ends of my braided hair and the part left out with BB Moisturizing Growth oil.  

Here are the ingredients:I don't know what half the stuff it but Ilike it. 

It has: Deionized water, soybean oil, glycerin, aloe barbadensis, leaf extract, polyquaternium 37 & Propylene glycol dicaprylate/dicaprate & PPG-1 Ttideceth-6, Methyl Gluceth-10, Propylene glycol, PPG-3, Benzyl Ether Myristate, silk amino acids, dimethicone PEG-7 Olivate, polysorbate 80, polyquaternium 6, Growth Complex(Sage, horsetail, scull cap, amla, grape seed, ginkgo biloba, rosemary, saw palmetto, pygeum africanum, hibiscus and nettle) Diazolidinyl urea & iodopropunyl butycarbamate, fragrance


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 13, 2006)

I love falls too! So many styles and options...and like clueless said, if I really want to I can do my own hair


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 14, 2006)

I would say braids and sewn weaves because I don't "watch" my hair when I am wearing them.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 16, 2006)

What are falls?  Is that something like the instant weave stuff that I see in the BSS.  I've been wanting to try the instant weave so that I can hide my hair another way besides the phony pony.  Any suggestions?  Is the instand weave a good way?


----------



## princcessnadia (Aug 16, 2006)

ivanay said:
			
		

> 3 months!! Whoa, that is really a long time to keep weave in. I would recommend the weave but take it out in 6 weeks, 8 MAX. You can get the same result without a weave but..., the constant manipulation of your hair might not protect the growth the same way as a weave or braid would. Look at Reniece album how she weave up her hair periodically and experience tremendous growth.


 
I agree with you about the length of time to leave a weave in. I am in the progress of gaining back(hopefully) my hair from weave addiction.


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 12, 2006)

cluelessaka said:
			
		

> I've tried braids and done sew-in weaves too but what's working for me is...
> wearing a fall:
> 
> I wash and deep condition my hair every 3 to 4 days and braid my own hair in about 8 plaits and leave a little of the front out, Oil with straight MTG. Once it dries I put on a satin bonnet with a stalking cap over that and then on that goes my quick weave or fall. I blend my hair with it and it looks natural. I don't sleep in it just wear it for my job and when I'm out. I like this regimen because when I want to do my hair I can. I love weaves but sometimes I feel I need to get my money's worth so I may leave it in longer than I should. Also I don't like the thead used for weaves.
> ...


 
hmmm, I just started using this on my daughter's hair and I must say it's the best product I've bought her so far.

Thanks ladies for this thread.  I just got a sew-in for the first time on Friday and my hair is itching like crazy.  My braids have loosened up for the most part but I have the urge to scratch.  I have the beehive/horizontal braids as well.  I need to tell my stylist about the vertical.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Oct 22, 2006)

in my op.  the longer your hair, the more matting you will have.  i had a sew in a few years ago and left it in for 6 weeks.  my hair matted terribly and the top never recouperated (still thin).

can you leave your sew-in on for a shorter time?

i'm debating on get a lacefront or fall to protect my hair for the winter and keep my hands (and relaxer) out of it!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 23, 2006)

For two months out of this year I cornrowed my hair and wore wigs. I didn't do anything to it except for spray it with S-curl, oil my scalp with WGHO and MTG. I gained two and a half inches. My hair was thick, my hairline was back and it was healthy. Then I got lazy and had to get it trimmed.   I'm going to try it again.... and be more consistent with my vitamins (just flinstones and nioxin) and try to eat healthier (because of my fibromyalgia.)


I'm ready to grow some grass!


----------



## FunkyDiva (Oct 29, 2006)

I currently have a sew-in now with vertical braids I'm taking it out tomorrow so I will see....


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 4, 2006)

I wonder why the people who voted dominican blowout, haven't posted in this thread... Or if they were even serious with their votes?

Anyways I chose weekly deep conditionings. I think that adding no heat and protective styling to that mix and the growth/retaining will be unstoppable.


----------



## Sincerely_Ciara (Nov 4, 2006)

I've obtained the most growth when I was wearing braids (3 inches in 2 months) but as of now, my pregnancy got that beat. lol.


----------



## sexyaqr (Nov 19, 2006)

Weekly washes( even every 5 days) and the deep conditioning for me. I am too scared to put in a weave or braids. Scared that it will break up my hair.


----------



## ThickHair (Nov 20, 2006)

My selection is not on the list "NO Heat".


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say wig wearing has its benefits over the summer I wore a wig strictly for 1 month and my hair grew 1.5 inches. I think it may be one of the only ways I can pull off protective styling. This winter I plan on wearing a wig for the month of December and only taking my hair out during the holidays. I just bought 2 new wigs so this should be enough to last me a while. I didnâ€™t really moisturize my hair b4 and this time I still plan on co-washing 2wice a week and oiling my scalp with a caster/rosemary sage blend. I am hoping all of this combined will seriously push me to my goal, ill probably straighten my hair in Feb of next year to check for any results.


----------



## fiasca (Dec 1, 2006)

I see lots of growth with the sew in weave
 help to retain my lenght


----------



## bebeautyfl (Jan 11, 2007)

i voted wash and condition b/c i had a very bad experience with a sew-in in nov. ask yourself why you want it and if it is to give yourself a break don't do. that why i did it and im paying for it now, just work thru it the results will be rewarding


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 12, 2007)

For me weekly deep conditionings with co-washings in between helped alot. I do wear falls but I am giving this a rest because I am afraid of breakage from the combs.

I am now wearing a self weave with vertical braids that I will keep in for 6 week to 8 max! Wash weekly and moisturize daily.


----------



## kimbaparis (Jan 26, 2007)

a sew in weave over a net worked wonders for me. braids always broke my hair. i kept it in for a little over three months with minimal breakage and tangling and gunk. it wasn't at all like when i take out braids. with a net its like a wig sewn onto your head. i kept a very little bit of hair out in the front.


----------



## kimbaparis (Jan 26, 2007)

kimbaparis said:
			
		

> a sew in weave over a net worked wonders for me. braids always broke my hair. i kept it in for a little over three months with minimal breakage and tangling and gunk. it wasn't at all like when i take out braids. with a net its like a wig sewn onto your head. i kept a very little bit of hair out in the front.



i forgot to add that i used an applicator bottle to wash my hair underneath. i did that every ten days mixing a clarifying shampoo with water and squirting it underneath the net. then i let it sit for about 10 minutes with a plastic cap under a towel. next i put the shower nozzle right up against my head, and parted the weave so it could get underneath it and through the net. it worked very well. it was my first time with a weave and i could not believe how clean and untangled my hair was when i took it out (i have a texlax but only about 50-60 percent straight). even after 2 months with braids my hair is much worse. oh, i also stuck a large bobby pin under and scratched almost every day not only because of itching but because it thought the activity would keep my hair from matting in the braids under the net. and every other day i applied a mix of mtg and fantasia liquid leave in moisturizer.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 26, 2007)

my best growth recently was frequent washes. I don't do co washes. But just regular washes with deep con. 2x per week. I couldn't vote for 2x per week b/c it wasn't a choice so I just voted for washing once a week with deep cond.

I also had from past years  good growth from wearing box braids. But as of now I like my regimen (washing 2x per week)!


----------



## sizefouramour (Mar 21, 2007)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> I would say wig wearing has its benefits over the summer I wore a wig strictly for 1 month and my hair grew 1.5 inches. I think it may be one of the only ways I can pull off protective styling. This winter I plan on wearing a wig for the month of December and only taking my hair out during the holidays. I just bought 2 new wigs so this should be enough to last me a while. I didnâ€™t really moisturize my hair b4 and this time I still plan on co-washing 2wice a week and oiling my scalp with a caster/rosemary sage blend. I am hoping all of this combined will seriously push me to my goal, ill probably straighten my hair in Feb of next year to check for any results.


 
agreed, wearing wigs are great for protective styling.
i wore wigs for a year and *didn't* take good care of my hair (at all), and it grew at least 4 inches. but i didn't have a relaxer for that period of time, either, and i'm pretty sure that natural hair grows faster.

so i am excited that i am using this protective method and taking really good care of my hair now. i eat healthy anyway, but i am taking vitamins and moisturizing/conditioning my hair many times a week (using the baggy method at night, also) and my hair looks 100% healthier. i feel like i have a new head of hair! so it will be exciting to see how far my growth goes (and retention, the most important).


----------



## Prosperity711 (Mar 21, 2007)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> Weekly shampoos and deep conditioning w/heat everytime because I can truly vouch for that one ! Thank goodness for whomever started the Deep Conditioning Challenge for 2005---can't find the original thread / thread starter because I truly believe that is what has made a major difference in my hair ! The "hairdresser" that I went to prior to hairboards did nothing but quick fix surface conditioning on my hair for the 13 - 15 months she did my hair. No wonder each week my hair got shorter and shorter and continually broke off !


 
I totally agree, shampoo and deep conditioning has made big difference, I don't even have dandruff anymore, I look foward to doing my hair every weekend.


----------



## mkenya (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm new to the forum and I have some questions. 
1) What is a fall?
2) I had a sew in last year and my hair suffered terribly. The braids were vertical and the weave was sewn in horizontally, and so it formed a 'mesh' that prevented me from getting to my scalp and my roots. I had lots of breakage when I did take it out (although I left it in for too long). I'd like to try a weave again and leave it in for 8 wks but how should I deal with the 'mesh'?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 15, 2007)

goldensugar23 said:
			
		

> I got the best growth when i prepoo'd with coconut milk,shampooed and deep conditioned once a week and went to the dominican salon once a week for a wet set and to get my roots blown out.



Whew! I love that bottom pic. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 16, 2007)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> i voted braids cuz it seemed to be the only thing that grew my hair. but it seems like braids only grow my hair to a certain length.  the one time i was washing everyday when cuz i used to swim everyday my hair grew. then i tried it again and it didnt work


*
Very True. I wore braids for majority of my life, and at one point during Middle School and HS, i decided to go with relaxers and short cuts. I looked a mess. Started back on the weaves and braids in my senior year my hair has been thick, and outrageously full although it is short. (I am a hairdresser's worst nightmare). At one point, i had about shoulder lenght hair (cut it again though). I would stick to stick to braids... they can get monotomous, so switch it up with cornrows, mohawks, even twists for when you want a break.... as long as you have an excellent weavologist, you cannot go wrong. They hold excessive amounts of moisture, so its great for dry scalps (may meed to follow up with protein. Also, you can keep the look fresh with updos! You would be amazed at what people are doing with two-strand twists, senegalese twists and flat twists placed in funky upward styles. I actually keep a note of natural, protective, and styles for relax hair in my fotki for reference.*


----------



## SouthernTease (May 15, 2007)

WEAVE IS WHACK!!!
I think it does more harm than good.
I do daily co-washes...
I swear by it.
I may never have to trim my ends
if I keep this up.
I co wash daily
pin it up so
that my ends never
see the light of day
and then be on my merry way


----------



## FineChyna (May 15, 2007)

my hair likes weekly washing and deep conditioning. i think my problem lately is being lazy and not detangling my hair ever day and making sure it is moisturized well before i go to bed.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 17, 2007)

Sew-ins have helped my hair out a lot. In my first signature pic -- thats what my hair looked like when I got it washed and set every two weeks. A damn hot a** messs!!! I got a sew-in in March and the second pic is my hair now. It looks so much better!!!!! Im going to get another sew-in later in the month.


----------



## jengrady (May 19, 2007)

best growth for me has always been in braids.  Espeically when I take it old school, which is braiding my own hair, no extensions, washing or clarifying conditioning once a week after a pre-poo with alma, and conditioning washing during the week as needed...( too much pollen or dust that day and I have to wash with braids in)  and then once a week, usually Saturday or Sunday, I do what grandma use to which is washing, either air dry or blow dray and start it all over again.


----------



## chica_canella (May 25, 2007)

So if I get someone to braid my hair do you all think I can put a sew-in myself. 

thanks


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 5, 2007)

BUMP! Anyone out there that does their own sew-ins? Any info/tips/tutorials/pics?


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 6, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> BUMP! Anyone out there that does their own sew-ins? Any info/tips/tutorials/pics?


 
*Look up dontspeakdefeat. Her fokti has a weave tutorial. Also, Macherieamour's healthy textures blog has tips on taking care of weaves by the Weave Guru, RabiaElaine, who is also a member of this board.*
*http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/07/index.html*

*scroll down to "Healthy Weaving 101"*


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 6, 2007)

please listen to Wonderwoman. 

I learned how to do self weaving from Rabiaelain's turtorial. She's very detailed about how she puts it in and maintenance.

The young lady from *Baltimore *is a good source too.  when i remember her screen name I will come back and post it for you.

I can now do weaves with confidence.  I get complitments from many folks about it so i know it look good!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 22, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> BUMP! Anyone out there that does their own sew-ins? Any info/tips/tutorials/pics?


 
I do my own sew-in's.  I actually have pics in my fotki of them.  There are braid patterns that I use, plus a net weave album.  HTH.  I am totally pro weave!   I dont think I would have gotten to this length w/o them!  If you take good care of your weave and the hair underneath, I believe that your hair will stay healthy.


----------



## meaganita (Sep 22, 2007)

I like braids w/out extensions.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Sep 22, 2007)

It's funny that you asked this. I just got a sewn in last night for that reason. I wanted to obtain the most growth possible. I really want APL by the beginning of next year, so hopefully with the proper care my dream can come true.


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 11, 2007)

I believe having clean, moisturized hair that you keep up off of your clothes, as much as possible, is the key to growth.


----------



## LadyZini (Nov 12, 2007)

I have got the best growth retention using braids or sew-in weaves.


----------



## kbfluff (Dec 14, 2007)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I would say braids and sewn weaves because I don't "watch" my hair when I am wearing them.


 
Exactly!!! Because although I love the progress that I have gotten thus far...I dont want to see my hair until I get to BSL Dec 2008!!!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 16, 2007)

For some reason I have never had really good growth with sew ins.

I kept mine in for 6-8 weeks and when I took it out I had alot of damage.

Since I've been co-washing and deep conditioning my hair lately, my hair has grown alot and i've been able to retain it.

I couldn't wash my hair,condition it , massage my scalp or put oil on my ends as often as I needed to and that was the problem.

Now when I want a new look, I just grab a wig and go.


----------



## tinkat (Dec 19, 2007)

RabiaElaine said:


> Now I had a bad experience with the sew in I had, but that was because of the way it was put in. Now that I know the proper way to put in a weave to avoid breakage, *which is with vertical cornrows instead of horizontal, your hair can really thrive like this as long as you take it out every 6 weeks*. My cousin did this for a few months and her hair grew at least 3-4 inches and maintained it's thickness.
> 
> *The key is the vertical braids, and not leaving it in for too long*.




Exactly! Sew-ins are not bad...you just have to know how to work with them...my hair grew out so much faster bc of them.  I don't know, but it seem like with natural hair its easier to maintain length with sewins than relaxed hair..maybe bc of the hair being 1 texture....


----------



## tylertown (Dec 19, 2007)

I was at mbl with just stretching basically.


----------



## tt8 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was thinking about getting another sew-in out of laziness. I was thinking that I could grow my hair and retain length without damage this time since I am more knowledgeable about hair care and then I thought to myself where did my damage come from cause I co-wash pretty much every day with it... That'w why I was wondering, with those of you who do get sewn ins how do you put it in?
ex. My stylists would cornrow my hair in circle pattern, sew the braids together (which pulled the hell out my edges), then sew a net on top of that, then sew on the extensions

I could easily get to my hair up under all this but I was wondering which element (the thread, application, net or whole thing) cause me my headache...

Sorry so long was just thinking out loud. i am gonna stick with these wigs and ponies. They have helped tremendously


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2008)

My stylist braids the cornrows to the back and rolls and tucks them under, sews them down, I leave my edges out so there is no tension. This has grown my hair tremedously, using a pricier hair allowed me to oil and wash my hair frequently without the tracks getting tangled and matted. HTH.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> BUMP! Anyone out there that does their own sew-ins? Any info/tips/tutorials/pics?


 
Check out www.blackhairmedia.com there are alot of ladies that do their own anf offer tips.  HTH


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 17, 2008)

I voted sew-ins.  I wore these some years ago and my hair grew so fast.  I've just started doing this again, and the last weave I took out almost two weeks ago--well, in a little over a month, I had so much growth.  I wet my weave and own hair daily and did oil/conditioner rinses and had a lot of new growth.  The stylist who was weaving it up again told me that my hair really grew with that weave.  I don't know how many inches (I'm bad a numbers ) but, I could pull the growth far enough from my scalp--at least a inch and a half, plus I'm taking lots of good vitamins, carrot juice and raw foods, so I am sure those are all contributing factors.


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 18, 2008)

each time i've ever had braids or swe ins, i lost more hair and my hair thinned out some. the best thing for me was weekly washes and DC and co washing often. Also, those half wigs worked really well for me and I just threw a headband on so i didn't have to blend with my hair. i have very fine hair


----------



## bellebebe (Jan 19, 2008)

deffinit washing and conditionning


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2008)

RabiaElaine said:


> Now I had a bad experience with the sew in I had, but that was because of the way it was put in. Now that I know the proper way to put in a weave to avoid breakage, which is with vertical cornrows instead of horizontal, your hair can really thrive like this as long as you take it out every 6 weeks. My cousin did this for a few months and her hair grew at least 3-4 inches and maintained it's thickness.
> 
> The key is the vertical braids, and not leaving it in for too long.


 
Co-signing with RabiaElaine. I presently have a sew-in and my hair is vertically cornrowed and there is less stress on my hair with this method. I keep mine in only 5-6 weeks and I hardcore aphogee protein treat, then deep condition for 2 weeks or so before putting them in again. This is working well for me right now. I'm attempting a 6 month stretch for the first time so I need low low low manipulation.


----------



## chavascandy (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been cornrowing my own hair and just wearing wigs over it when I get ready to go out. I have acheived alot of growth from doing this.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2008)

My braids have helped me the most.


----------



## Napp (Mar 6, 2008)

_weekly shampoow w/ deep conditioning and cowashes daily or every other day

I can get good growth with weaves and braids but they always feel so itchy and unnatural that i take them out after two weeks. im going to try to keep my braids in for longer though
_


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 7, 2008)

I really wanted a weave to work for me. I shelled out $250 for a "longhairin90mins" weave and I HATED IT! I hated not being able to feel my scalp, i hated not being able to shampoo and condition regularly, i just hated it. I've figured out that I just can't do braids and weaves  although I wish I could. When I took the weave out (after 2 whole weeks ) my scalp was WHITE.

I voted for washing/deep conditioning but I do it every 3-4 days. I've gotten at least an inch of new growth in a month. Can't wait to see my 3 months progress pics on 5/14!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2008)

Guess what ladies? Weaving did not work for me as well as I"d hoped it would. So I guess I'm gonna try braids next. I really missed getting to my scalp so I think the single braids with extension will be better. I'll take care of my hair using the C & G method this time. I will probably be getting it braided down after another weeks rest from the sew-in I had.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 8, 2008)

sew ins work for me.... im in college so the constant partyin makes me have to take out my sew-ins. lol but i think the sweat makes my hair thrive too. when im at home durin breaks i dont get much growth... but when im doin my work and partyin my life away my hair thrives not sure if this sounds ludacris but it works...... the longest sew in i had was 5 months. took out the tracks in 3 months and redid the tracks but left the cornrows. lmao... not sure wat i was thinkin... it was natural hair at that time. i dont think i would ever do this with my relaxed hair. the longest is 2 months now. dats about 8 weeks. (pix in fotki)


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 17, 2008)

i think u should keep doing what u are doing and forget about the sew in


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't read everyone's response so if i'm repeating some forgive me...You should also look into half wigs....if you dont want to style your hair. i love them because when you get home from work or school you can take it right off and let your hair breathe....plus the synthetics are like $20!!!!


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I love sew-ins!! But I understand that they don't work for all, I do keep them in for about 10-12 weeks which may seem a bit extreme but it has been working for me. As long as I tighten b4 I wash its all good. I hope this helps, I think its personal preference what ever you will be more dedicated to. HAPPY GROWING!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 29, 2008)

For me it is a combo of things.  I have braids but I shampoo  w/ DC weekly (sundays) I also DC on Wed. and I cowash Tues and Thurs.  I need to keep as much moisture in my hair as possible being that I am a relaxed head that also has some perm color (from May) in there.
This is the way I get the most retention.  Oh I havent relaxed since Sept and using MT and OCT so you know its a jungle in there.  I may not relax til Dec '09 if not transition.  I am leaving my hair to rest and do what it needs to do.


----------



## Lovestyr (Dec 29, 2008)

the best way to grow your hair out is to leave it alone. plus to Dc every week and shampoo .


----------



## nc cutie (Jan 2, 2009)

Braids ....micro. Thanks to LHCF, I'll keep my growth this time!!!


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 7, 2009)

i would say a combination of things, my hair was extremely healthy after having my braids with weekly deep conditions and cowashes every otherday, my hair grew but i was most impressed by the thickness when i took the braids down. 
i tried the sew-in but was unable to care for my hair aswell under it in comparison with the braids. with this i saw length but my hair strands became thin, which i why im back to braids. HTH


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 7, 2009)

I know what you mean about being "scared" of your own hair. I wore extensions for years. I was getting MAXIMUM growth every month, but the growth was not showing up on my head. In all reality I think it was doing me worse because after the matting, I thought I was having regular shedding but really, my hair was thinning each time, and I'd have to get a trim. IF you look at my siggy the first was my starting point and the 3rd was my last sew in. Not much retention after 5 months. I am about to use clip-in extensions and I really suggest you check them out. You can put them in and out every day in about 10 minutes, they still have length, they are much healthier, and they allow you to take your hair out and condition every week without the matting. I believe my hair will begin to flourish with this. If I like them I may not get a sew in for a REALLY long time, only a temporary glue in for photo shoots. The glue does not hurt my hair I'm very good at taking care of it and taking it out properly. Please take a look into these sew in extensions. You can buy your own or you can make some by buying snap clips from Sally's. They come 3 in a pack and there's plenty of youtube instructions on how to do it. Do a search for them on this forum too. I know the sew ins are beautiful but I was in denial because I was so used to seeing all the growth from my scalp that I thought it was helping but really it wasn't. For some people they can but if your hair is anything like mine, it probably just makes it thinner and doesn't help like you expect it to. Everyone's hair can't take weaves the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2009)

I voted weekly shampoos and DC although I am moving away from shampoo so much any more and now only use it when I need to clarify or when I feel like I have alot of product buildup. 

I find that using cond instead of poo and DC with heat is working out much better for my hair.  My Heat source for my DC is either my Heat Cap or my Steamer.  My hair has been responding pretty well.


----------



## pri (Apr 25, 2009)

Weekly shampooing and DEEP CONDITIONING....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Weekly Shampoos and Deep Condish.


----------



## ekomba (May 4, 2009)

HEYYYYYY MY BELOVED LADIES OF LHCFperming every 3 to 4 months (extending retouch time), scalp massages with oil (castor oil or wgho), mtg and grease on the ends, marinating in mtg, very low manipulation meaning shampoo/cond only every 3 weeks!!!! and sometimes more... Protective styles buns. and popping 2 pills NATURE MADE SUPER B COMPLEX et VITOL HAIR NAILS SKIN time released. my goal waist by the end of the year hopefully...LETS GROOOOOOOOOO

UPDATE LAST SUNDAY I PERMED MY HAIR with Mizani and colored with black at Elia Hairsalon. AFTER MY LAST PERM OF FEBRUARY 8. perm day was april 25 pix taken april 26,09





URL=http://public.fotki.com/ekomba/operation-waist-08-/ekstar017yessssss.html]
	







that s funny i observe more growth now that i extend perm times, extend shampoo and cond times, do less of course hehe the marinating continues hahahhaha i ve become so lazyyyyyyyyyyy and it works more i guess and the pix in my siggie is a week later may 2 when i undid my hair to get it ready for the MTG hihihi LETS GROOOWWWW

ETA: I NOTICED ONE THING MY RIGHT SIDE GROWS WAY FASTER THAN MY LEFT SIDE???????


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2009)

My hair loves water so i picked the weekly shampooing, deep conditionin and co-washing every other day.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 14, 2009)

I voted braids. Simply because I do not have to manipulate my hair and I can wet them everyday if I want to. Ironically, it is easier to keep my hair moist in braids than without.


----------



## TyHill21 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am new and was thinking about getting braids until my hair grows out to where I can wear a bun.......  How do you keep the braids moisturized? do you still co wash and pre poo???


----------



## shamarie (Oct 3, 2009)

Sew ins for me.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (May 5, 2011)

I tend to do well in braids. I can wet my hair more often and get to my scalp easily to stimulate it.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 5, 2011)

Weekly shampoo and deep condition w/heat 
Protective style 99% of the time 
Moisturize daily 
Touch-up minimum 12 weeks


----------



## Carmelella (May 5, 2011)

RabiaElaine said:


> Now I had a bad experience with the sew in I had, but that was because of the way it was put in. Now that I know the proper way to put in a weave to avoid breakage, which is with vertical cornrows instead of horizontal, your hair can really thrive like this as long as you take it out every 6 weeks. My cousin did this for a few months and her hair grew at least 3-4 inches and maintained it's thickness.
> 
> The key is the vertical braids, and not leaving it in for too long.



I agree.  3 months is waayy too long to have a sew in.  I would max out at 6-8 weeks topps.. 8 pushing it.  It sucks because sometimes they are so expensive, but with this method I've had no problems with retention and i've only had to worry about combing out wet two-textured hair once every six weeks although i wash the sew in in between.


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (May 5, 2011)

......................


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 24, 2011)

I voted for weekly shampoo with deep conditioning.  Actually, I go anywhere from 7-14 days depending on if the weather is really hot.  If I'm sweating a lot every 7 days, but if cool, 14 days.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 25, 2011)

shampooing and deep conditioning,the more i deep condition or do hot oil treatments the more my hair thrive ,i love feeling my hair clean,weaves make me feel dirty  .


----------



## sapphire18 (Jun 25, 2011)

I voted weekly shampoo w/ deep conditioning and cowashes daily or every other day.  But, I don't daily wash with conditioner because of scalp build up.


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't vote because I don't use any of the methods. I DC with heat 1 - 2 times each week and shampoo once every  4 - 6wks. Since DCing with heat my hair strands are stronger and thicker and i'm retaining more length. I find that my hair loves water so I moisturise with it and seal with pure Shea butter.


----------



## CottonandCurls (Sep 19, 2011)

I vote braids. It allows me to leave my hair alone but still access my scalp which I need to be able to do to apply my growth mixture. I would like to reach MBL by Christmas so protective styling like there's no tomorrow. I am currently 14 inches in the back and 13 inches everywhere else. My last relaxer was May 2009 and I cut off about 3 to 4 inches during that time. So seems like its working. Also very useful if you are just too busy to style daily or even weekly and just need a change. Wearing braids now. Will let you guys know how much length I've gained on take down which is in about 5/6 weeks. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cotton-and-Curls-a-Natural-Hair-Journey/191472587590680


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Sep 20, 2011)

I vote BKT...i've been BKT'ing for a year...Im the happiest and gained lots of lenght and retained a lot of it. Braids...i had lots lenght but i just couldn't retain the growth


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 25, 2011)

I retained all of my length by wearing single braids with added hair. Sometimes I feel like the added weight from the hair helps stimulate growth. But then again, I usually apply a sulfur mix to scalp when in braids too.


----------



## winona (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't vote but I poo every 2 weeks and deep condition every week.  My hair loves me for it  In the summer the weeks that I don't poo I use an mask (Ayurvedic, Bentonite Clay,act)


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 27, 2011)

Definitely shampoo/ dc cowash!!!!!! I went from TWA (4") to BSL (17") in 1.5 years with daily cowashing.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I apologize. I can't remember. What is mtg?


----------

